# Mid cycle spotting?



## Kebabs (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm sorry to ask a question, but I'm little scared about whats going on with my body at the moment.  I am on a drug / treatment free month, as I went for a CD3 scan ready to start IUI and the nurse found that I already had a follie of 11.5mm on one side.

She told me to go home and BD on our own, as O would be around CD7 or 8.  Which was last Saturday and Sunday.  I've been using OPK's and charting my temp as well.  on CD8 I got a +tive OPK, and some sharp pains low down in my tummy always a sure sign of O for me.  On CD11 (yesterday) my temp dropped very low and its bounced back up again today.  Last night I had some CM and it was pinky tinged and this morning I had some pinky/bown tinged stains when I wiped (sorry tmi), I've never had anything like this before, so its worrying me.  I've heard of the magic imp dip and spotting and both of these seem to tie in nicely for me, but at only 3 or 4dpo, is this a little too early, especially with only being CD12 today!

My nurse is away until Monday and my doctors is closed on a Thursday, so I can't get any answers, which is panicking me all the more.  I'm really sorry if this is the wrong place to ask this question.

Many thanks
Lots of Love
Donna
xxxxx


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Hi Kebabs

I cannot find my BBT guidance book at the moment but I have a feeling that the temp dip and spotting were signs of ovulation so personally I would be making sure that I had some BMS today just in case.

A sign of pregnancy when charting BBT are high temps for more than 18 days and when you temp goes triphasic that is you have the ovulation rise and then it rises a second time some days later and remains high.

If I find the book I will confirm this

Clare


----------

